# Berlusconi da Giletti all'Arena alle 14 su Rai 1



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

*Silvio Berlusconi* continua il giro dei salotti televisivi. Oggi, Domenica 23 Dicembre, alle *ore 14*, sarà ospite dell'*Arena* di Massimo *Giletti *in onda su* Rai 1*


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

up


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

....non c'è ancora.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Mo arriva


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mo arriva



...per fare il solito comizio.....


----------



## James Watson (23 Dicembre 2012)

ha rotto.


----------



## Hammer (23 Dicembre 2012)

Infestatore di televisioni, pubbliche o private che siano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

L'Arena è una delle peggiori trasmissioni che abbia mai visto, è un agglomerato di qualunquismo, banalità, buonismo, perbenismo inquantificabile, con Giletti che trasuda una supponenza sconcertante. L'Arena con tutto il palinsesto Rai che va dalle 2 alle 8 di sera, quotidianamente, rappresenta il pattume della TV italiana.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Arena è una delle peggiori trasmissioni che abbia mai visto, è un agglomerato di qualunquismo, banalità, buonismo, perbenismo inquantificabile, con Giletti che trasuda una supponenza sconcertante. L'Arena con tutto il palinsesto Rai che va dalle 2 alle 8 di sera, quotidianamente, rappresenta il pattume della TV italiana.



...lo spazio ideale per Silvio....


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

E' arrivato il re


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' arrivato il re



....il re...nano


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Si sta alterando!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si sta alterando!



Per forza, non ama il confronto.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusca contro Giletti:"Lei mi interrompe sempre". LOL


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Dr. Giletti mi lasci parlare ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se ne vuole andare......

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ormai è cotto.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Che Show! "Se le non mi fa parlare mi alzo e me ne vado"


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Giletti a Berlusconi:"Lei è abituato a Barbara D'Urso"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Lo stanno massacrando.....


Lei è abituato alla D'Urso


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi annuncia:"Vado da Santoro"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi annuncia:"Vado da Santoro"



Secondo me alla fine si tira indietro.


----------



## juventino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Madò ma che razza di show che sta facendo  
Vorrebbe passare per il salvatore, il messia, ma invece si sta rendendo ancora più ridicolo (e manco se ne rende conto)


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ha fatto solo una figuraccia.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Dicembre 2012)

Se si comporta così da Giletti, immagino da Santoro.


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2012)

quella da Santoro sara' una puntata epica


----------



## milanfly (23 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Silvio Berlusconi* continua il giro dei salotti televisivi. Oggi, Domenica 23 Dicembre, alle *ore 14*, sarà ospite dell'*Arena* di Massimo *Giletti *in onda su* Rai 1*


Un ottimo motivo per schiacciare un pisolino  , cosa che ho fatto . 
che ha detto ??? le solite *******te ?


----------



## Vinz (23 Dicembre 2012)

Giletti che contraddice il Nano?


----------



## Hammer (23 Dicembre 2012)

Non si può interrompere l'imperatore! Lui ci toglierà l'IMU!



Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi annuncia:"Vado da Santoro"



Se ciao... alla prima domandina tranquilla di Travaglio scappa predicando il complotto mediatico ^^


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...lo spazio ideale per Silvio....


Beh, si


----------



## Vinz (23 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi a L'arena di Giletti - Video


----------



## Vinz (23 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Underhill84 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Questo punta al 40%..........


----------



## Brain84 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Sta utlizzando la stessa "strategia" messa in campo nel 2008 dove sosteneva l'abolizione dell'ICI e il suo rendersi vittima difronte agli italiani per le ingiustizie subite dalla magistratura comunista.

Io spero che noi non siamo solo il popolo dei Berlusconi o dei cinepanettoni ma che finalmente abbiamo capito che questo verme non merita nemmeno mezzo voto.
Anche se il mio sospetto è che nei prossimi mesi la sua posizione politica, avrà dei rialzi in termini di percentuali, piuttosto importanti


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Dicembre 2012)

Visto quale spezzone al TG 

Comunque Berlusconi da Santoro penso che sarà lo spettacolo dell'anno


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Visto quale spezzone al TG
> 
> Comunque Berlusconi da Santoro penso che sarà lo spettacolo dell'anno



...credi davvero che ci andrà?


----------



## cris (23 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...credi davvero che ci andrà?



la cosa certa è che SE ci andrà, ci sarà da prendere birra e pop corn per gustarsi appieno l'incontro


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> la cosa certa è che SE ci andrà, ci sarà da prendere birra e pop corn per gustarsi appieno l'incontro



SE ci andrà durerà molto poco e griderà al complotto.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> SE ci andrà durerà molto poco e griderà al complotto.


Infatti. SE ci va, dopo 20 secondi sbrocca come Fede e poi lascia lo studio.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> Infatti. SE ci va, dopo 20 secondi sbrocca come Fede e poi lascia lo studio.



....del resto ha minacciato oggi due volte di farlo "incalzato" da Giletti.....


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Dicembre 2012)

il suo obbiettivo è fare la vittima, quindi non mi sorprenderei se ci andasse davvero. 

cmq oggi purtroppo non l'ho visto, ho visto qualche spezzone qua e là al tg, è stato a dir poco patetico.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ho la strana(brutta sensazione) che prendera' un sacco di voti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2012)

che spettacolo da Giletti...ora vediamo se va da Santoro


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho la strana(brutta sensazione) che prendera' un sacco di voti.



Se Monti scende in campo metà di quelli che votavano Berlusconi si riverseranno sul tecnico in automatico.


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

Mah, ormai è in piena demenza senile. Non l'ho visto ieri, ma immagino cosa possa aver detto. Purtroppo i vertici del PdL a questo punto credo che dipendano dai suoi soldi, nel senso che il partito senza di lui si scioglie in automatico.
Vincere non vince, e lo sa anche lui. Con Grillo e i partitini lui punta all'ingovernabilità e a fare la voce grossa dopo le elezioni. D'altro canto è difficile che PD e SeL raggiungano quota 51% al Senato. Avranno bisogno dell'UdC (e già lì c'è la firma sull'ingovernabilità per i prossimi 5 anni) e, forse, addirittura del PdL contando che Di Pietro si sta allontanando, la Lega non sosterrà mai un governo Bersani e Grillo non si alleerà con nessuno.


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2012)

Conoscendo Santoro non ci penserà su due volte a maltrattarlo

E passerà agli occhi dell'Italia come il povero vecchietto trattato male.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ci andrà da Santoro, ci andrà. Ma tempo 2 minuti e farà la vittima andandosene e poi spalando fango successivamente sulle sue televisioni.


----------

